# portable hard disk



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi .. 
I fly tomorrow to dubai .. wanted to check if it is okay to bring portable hard disks with me .. they have my backups, some movies and some softwares ?
are they scanned and checked at the airports or what ??

opinions welcomed ? dont want any issues !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not an issue provided you have nothing illegal or dodgy on there. Chances of then being checked are also very low.

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I bought mine and it had a lot of downloaded content.

You'd be incredibly unlucky to have something checked. Just make sure you don't look dodgy.


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

its just downloaded movies, softwares, pictures, backups ... nothing pornographic !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sugarcubes said:


> its just downloaded movies, softwares, pictures, backups ... nothing pornographic !


Absolutely nothing to worry about then 

-


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

i personally have travelled at least 20 times in and out of abu dhabi and dubai with laptop and portable hard disks and have never had any problems. as mentioned before, as long as you dont have anything 'dodgy' on there then no worry.
not sure what makes people look suspect, but had a friend who was stopped almost every week we travelled in/out of heathrow, just 'one of those faces' i guess


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you do have anything "dodgy" you want to hide on the miniscule chance someone does plug it in to have a look, just create a hidden folder.


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

hey Gavtek, hope none of the customs people are reading this....


----------

